# per chart rate



## KELLI (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am wondering if anyone knows how much the avg charge is per chart when coding from home? 

Thank you


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jun 13, 2011)

Depends, is it in-patient, out-patient. E/M or some type of speciality, surgical, cardiology, neurology etc. What is the average page length? Many things to factor in..


----------

